# New Folks to the Group



## kc5tpy (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello all.  Please do me a favour;  If you notice someone has joined please shoot me a PM to let me know.  Some new members join without ever posting anything.

If you are a new member and do not wish to post on the open forum please send me a PM just to let me know you are here.  Please allow me to send you a Welcome post.  I try to keep a spreadsheet of who we have where.  It is to your advantage as there may be an experienced member just 4-5 miles away who could come and help you with a problem.

Also guys,  I can't catch every U.K. person who signs in to Roll Call.  I try every day but I know I miss some.  If you see one please PM me so I can send out the invitation to join.  I am lost at the moment, we have 165 - 168 members.  Driving me NUTS!  Will get it sorted.  Thanks for the help.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2015)

Will do. Unfortunately they can easily get lost in the background noise of the main forum.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 15, 2015)

Will keep my eyes out for new members and shoot you a PM if I see you have not posted on there thread.

Ignore Wade, I think he's been in the Sun today :biggrin:


----------



## smokewood (Jul 16, 2015)

Will doo, not a problem.


----------

